# Soma Rush/ Surly Steamroller



## nimai (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking At These Two For My Do Everything Bike, Commute, Down Town, Long Weekend Rides Etc. Selling Off My Geared Road Bike For This Bike,so I Plan On Having It For A Long Time. This Bike Wont Be Touching A Velodrome, But I Like The Quick Handling Of A Road Bike. I've Heard The Soma Has Quite Aggresive Geometry, Does That Mean Its Really Uncomfortable For Long Rides Or Commutes? Some Suggestions?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*Well I'll tell ya........*



nimai said:


> Looking At These Two For My Do Everything Bike, Commute, Down Town, Long Weekend Rides Etc. Selling Off My Geared Road Bike For This Bike,so I Plan On Having It For A Long Time. This Bike Wont Be Touching A Velodrome, But I Like The Quick Handling Of A Road Bike. I've Heard The Soma Has Quite Aggresive Geometry, Does That Mean Its Really Uncomfortable For Long Rides Or Commutes? Some Suggestions?


I got a SOMA and my long rides so far are 65 to 105 miles and I love it!
Yes it is aggresive but not scary at all. It's just plain SWEET! Mine is full
Campy which sorta drove the price up a bit.

I took my C-dale track bike instead of the SOMA to the "outlaw" fixie
race yesterday in Richmond, Va. as incase of a wreck I didn't want
to lose the SOMA. ............http://sprintclub.twothreesix.com/front.html

Veni Vidi Vici.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*the Soma works for me too....*

to the point that I hardly ride my geared bike anymore. The bike has never felt overly twitchy or rough riding, and 25mm tires make for a smoother ride too. If you want less aggresive geometry pass on the Soma fork (which is nothing special anyway and you can buy the frame without it) and use someting else with more rake....maybe a CF fork?? The high BB works well....I've never had a pedal strike on my Rush, but have had a few on my converted road bike. 




nimai said:


> Looking At These Two For My Do Everything Bike, Commute, Down Town, Long Weekend Rides Etc. Selling Off My Geared Road Bike For This Bike,so I Plan On Having It For A Long Time. This Bike Wont Be Touching A Velodrome, But I Like The Quick Handling Of A Road Bike. I've Heard The Soma Has Quite Aggresive Geometry, Does That Mean Its Really Uncomfortable For Long Rides Or Commutes? Some Suggestions?


----------



## free_jazz (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm Somatic as well. Never considered a Surly. Am just getting it ready for a daily fixed commuter. Love the higher BB & geo for cornering. Stock fork -- just fine. Though I'm coming from Track to Road...


----------



## climbandcycle (Nov 4, 2004)

*Soma*

I just posted an anti-steamroller post.. under LARGEmammal's post. Soma and Surly are two completely different animals. Soma uses qualiy tubing and makes light and nimble frames, on the other hand, surly makes heavy bikes made to be beat around the city and that won't be stolen because they are too damn ugly. On my first ride of a Rush I didn't really like it, but the frame was too small and I was not used to the double brake/single speed setup they had setup.. subsequently, I crashed. I have since gained a greater respect and admiration, the only dowside of the Soma being price, but when compared to what you get for the price of a Steamroller they seem like a steal. You may also want to check out On One, they also make quality frames.


----------

